# High Thyroid Antibodies and Thyroid Cancer



## Andros

High Thyroid Antibodies
and Thyroid Cancer......................

http://www.drlowe.com/emailnewsletter/11.20.10/11.20.10.htm


----------



## Jaimee

Sure would be nice if more Endos were aware of this kind of research. My anti-thyroglobulin was 947! And I was told we could wait and watch my indeterminate nodules. Turned out it was indeed cancer! Sheesh. I have also read that having high anti-thyroglobulin can cause a false low reading when you get your regular thyroglobulin checks to make sure the cancer isn't coming back. Something I'll have to mention to my Endo as we continue on with this process!


----------



## Shannabeth

this was very interesting, thank you. i have very high antithyroglobulin ab (2152) AND the adrenal disease they suspect is a cortisol deficiency


----------



## Andros

Jaimee said:


> Sure would be nice if more Endos were aware of this kind of research. My anti-thyroglobulin was 947! And I was told we could wait and watch my indeterminate nodules. Turned out it was indeed cancer! Sheesh. I have also read that having high anti-thyroglobulin can cause a false low reading when you get your regular thyroglobulin checks to make sure the cancer isn't coming back. Something I'll have to mention to my Endo as we continue on with this process!


I really do believe that most endos are into diabetes, not thyroid. Therefore, they don't keep up.

I don't see an endo myself. For that reason.


----------



## cgoeschel

I got my 1st labs back yesterday after having my RAI i-131 in October. I had TGab so my TG readings are not reliable but my anitibodies were 1400 so now Im concerned why they're so high since I had my TT in June of 2010 and my 100mci of I-131 in October. Back in September my TGab was 180. What gives?


----------



## Andros

cgoeschel said:


> I got my 1st labs back yesterday after having my RAI i-131 in October. I had TGab so my TG readings are not reliable but my anitibodies were 1400 so now Im concerned why they're so high since I had my TT in June of 2010 and my 100mci of I-131 in October. Back in September my TGab was 180. What gives?


They are supposed to be a marker for the cancer after TT and RAI.

http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm

Please do discuss this with your doctor and let us know. You may have to get RAIU to make sure all the thyroid tissue is decimated. Sometimes thyroid tissue lands in other areas such as the ovary, lungs, liver and so forth. So, once again, I urge you to discuss this with your doctor.


----------



## cgoeschel

The uptake scan I had after my RAI showed small uptake in the thyroid bed area and a very small amount in the submandular gland which they believe was normal and not cancerous. Im having another ultrasound next Wednesday to check for any recurrence in the thyroid area as well as the upper neck. They upped my dose of synthroid from 175 to 188


----------



## Andros

cgoeschel said:


> The uptake scan I had after my RAI showed small uptake in the thyroid bed area and a very small amount in the submandular gland which they believe was normal and not cancerous. Im having another ultrasound next Wednesday to check for any recurrence in the thyroid area as well as the upper neck. They upped my dose of synthroid from 175 to 188


Where is your TSH at? It should be suppressed.

My friend, I am sending you hugs. And prayers. Even guys need hugs. LOL! I am glad you are having an ultrasound.

You have been through the mill here and you don't need this. We are all here for you.


----------



## cgoeschel

TSH is at .3 right now but he wants it at .2 or .1 so he's upping the dose......LOL....im a BOYfriend.....not a girlfriend......lol


----------



## Andros

cgoeschel said:


> TSH is at .3 right now but he wants it at .2 or .1 so he's upping the dose......LOL....im a BOYfriend.....not a girlfriend......lol


Oh, my gosh............please accept my apology on the gender. I wish we had little icons for our posters.

Well, Boyfriend!! ha, ha!! What a faux pax!!

Okay; your doc is on it. You are very fortunate to have such an astute doctor. I hate that you have to go through all this but I believe the end result is going to be good and as I say, your doc is not letting go of this.


----------



## cgoeschel

Well my endo sent me off to get an ultrasound since I had TGab's in my blood after my RAI almost 3 months ago. I spoke with the Dr. who did the ultrasound (the same doctor that did the ultrasound that found my initial cancer) and he said it looks like I have a hematoma in the lower right thyroid bed area. I said "are you sure" that thats what it is and he said that by the size of it (almost 1 inch) that he's pretty certain in that it would have been very hard for my surgeon to have missed something that size during surgery and that he didnt believe that any additional cancer could have grown that large in such a short amount of time. So he's saying that this will be my baseline ultrasound to which all the future ultrasounds will be measured against and that we'll do another one in 6 months. Has anyone else had a hematoma that still showed up 6 months post thyroidectomy? The Dr said that since a hematoma is not vascular, that its going to take quite some time for the body to reabsorb the blood. Anyway, not quite the news I was hoping for but I cant help to wonder if I should demand a biopsy to make sure its not some fast growing cancer. Thoughts?


----------



## Andros

cgoeschel said:


> Well my endo sent me off to get an ultrasound since I had TGab's in my blood after my RAI almost 3 months ago. I spoke with the Dr. who did the ultrasound (the same doctor that did the ultrasound that found my initial cancer) and he said it looks like I have a hematoma in the lower right thyroid bed area. I said "are you sure" that thats what it is and he said that by the size of it (almost 1 inch) that he's pretty certain in that it would have been very hard for my surgeon to have missed something that size during surgery and that he didnt believe that any additional cancer could have grown that large in such a short amount of time. So he's saying that this will be my baseline ultrasound to which all the future ultrasounds will be measured against and that we'll do another one in 6 months. Has anyone else had a hematoma that still showed up 6 months post thyroidectomy? The Dr said that since a hematoma is not vascular, that its going to take quite some time for the body to reabsorb the blood. Anyway, not quite the news I was hoping for but I cant help to wonder if I should demand a biopsy to make sure its not some fast growing cancer. Thoughts?


Good grief! Of course you should. How would he know how fast cancer grows not to mention the fact that fast growing cancer indeed grows fast. Lord, Lord!!

Here is what I think. I think you should demand RAIU. If there is thyroid tissue, it will uptake. Okay? What do you think of that?

Once that is done, depending on the results........................we can rethink.

Sonograms are not as good as they are purported to be (sometimes.)

Gosh..............I truly am upset for you. You must keep us in the loop here.


----------



## cgoeschel

Well had my next set of labs completed and my endo appointment last week. Antibodies are coming down slowly....they were 1400, now 840. TSH is 0.05 now, so they increased my dose of Synthroid from 188 to 200mcg. Doc wants the TSH at 0.01 or 0.00. Next ultrasound in June. Not sure how Im going to handle the extra synthroid but I do feel "hotter" already and some other weird "not feeling so well" kind of feelings. We wait.


----------



## Andros

cgoeschel said:


> Well had my next set of labs completed and my endo appointment last week. Antibodies are coming down slowly....they were 1400, now 840. TSH is 0.05 now, so they increased my dose of Synthroid from 188 to 200mcg. Doc wants the TSH at 0.01 or 0.00. Next ultrasound in June. Not sure how Im going to handle the extra synthroid but I do feel "hotter" already and some other weird "not feeling so well" kind of feelings. We wait.


Good to hear from you! It's been a while! Glad to hear the TG Ab are coming down. I am presuming that is what you are referring to? To what does the doctor attribute that; keeping the TSH suppressed?

Has your doctor run your FREE T4 and FREE T3 just to make sure you are not in a hyper state?

Explain your "not feeling so well" to us if you can!! No one knows their body better than the owner of that body.

You have been through a lot so maybe we can track down something here to help you feel better.

Have you had your testosterone and ferritin levels checked? How are your electrolytes?

What about the purported hematoma? Still there, gone?


----------

